# 2nd Annual Family Firearms Day May 20



## SigShooter (Apr 15, 2004)

The 2nd Annual Family Firearms Day will once again be held at the Howell Gun Club, on May 20th from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. 

Family Firearms Day is a free event designed to introduce families to safe and fun use of firearms.

All children who attend will receive a free gun safety class, and Michigan Gun Owners will be teaching a class on safe storage of firearms for the adults. Everyone will receive a free gun lock.

All shooting activities will be supervised by NRA certified instructors. Minors must be accompanied by a parent or guardian to participate. 

The Howell Gun Club is located at 3210 Jewell Road in Howell, Michigan. Here's a link to their website and map.

http://www.howellgunclub.org/index.php?cat=15

I will be there with Michigan2A teaching the child safety class, as well as helping out with pistol on the range. It looks like there will be a great turnout again this year, and it will be a beautiful day to bring the kids out to the range for a day of family fun!

Hope to see you all there!


----------

